# i got four exos today



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

is it normal for them to fight so much i think theyer going to kill each other thanks


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

today ?







I thought you got yours a couple weeks ago http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...pic=49399&st=30
Anyways, how big of a tank are you keeping them in? Its not uncommon for exos to fight each other and nip each other. They're always doing that when I had them. If you can, Id get another 2 and keep a shoal of 6. You can try and put a feeder goldfish in for distraction. Are any of them badly injured?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hmmmmmm


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Btw don't listen to hyphen I never acted that way about parrot fish..he is just a loser who sits his ass on the computer all day..


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

I once had a single exo (I dont recommend it btw) and it would always be beating things up in the tank. In the LFS it was the dominant one and all the others would stay away from the driftwood it patrolled. Some of the smaller ones would even be hiding constantly.

IMO they need pretty big tanks, despite the smaller size of the fish just because they get so pissy.



> You can try and put a feeder goldfish in for distraction.












I found that tiger barbs could hold their own against a single exo, might try a few of them if your wallet is fat enough, but expect to take losses.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a bit odd isnt it kain....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pirannahzzz said:


> is it normal for them to fight so much i think theyer going to kill each other thanks


 how bad are they?

pics & videos would be helpfull


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

not bad just chasing each other a few scales gone . yess i have exos allready in my 150 . but the four i just bought are in a 20 gallon .. thanks for all you guys help


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

if they're not beating each other up bad, then its ok. Exos are naturally nippy towards each other and other fish as well. They feed on scales so that's why they're attacking each other constantly. If they do become badly injured, you can always transfer them to the 150 with the others or take 2 from the 150 and put with the 4.


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

ok thanks i think one problem is that one exo is a lot larger than the others and bulling the others. he will bite the others an swim away


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Yea, that's how they tend to feed. They take bites to scrape off scales and run. How big is the larger one and how big is the others? Try putting in a feeder as deterent. Unless you start seeing deep cuts on the sides of your other exos, I wouldnt worry too much. Its natural for these guys to be a bit nippy towards each other, especially in a more confined area. Also if you dont already have some form of decor like plastic or live plants and driftwood, try adding some. It makes it easier for the smaller exos to flee from the larger one.


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah ill add more deco thanks


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

i tried a feeder fish the small ones killed it . aslo since i just got these four how long till they start to eat real good


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ive never had a problem with getting exos to eat. Ive kept 3 different shoals over the years with my 1st shoal being the largest at close to 40 and my 2nd shoal consist of 3. The most recent shoal I had 6. Each time ive kept them, they ate within the first day. Try a few flakes and see if they go for it. Once they do, you can estimate how much more food they can intake by lookin at how fast they go after food. As for feeders, try a jumbo. Exos can swallow feeders a quarter of their size. A jumbo feeder should last longer. They probably wont even kill him but strip off all his scales within a couple days.


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

well only one exo goes after the fish . when will thaey all attack at once


----------

